
Popular theory on how humans populated North America can't be right, study shows - grahamel
http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/ice-free-corridor-north-americans-1.3715397
======
timonoko
Here is the unpopular theory: most expansion was on skinboats via the Arctic
Ocean: [http://www.paabo.ca/uirala/uini-
seagoingskinboats.html](http://www.paabo.ca/uirala/uini-
seagoingskinboats.html)

Bering route not needed.

